# No support for MLB.TV?



## rmstone (Oct 13, 2007)

Baseball is finally back, and my Tivo Stream has no access to the MLB.tv app. 

Bummed. 

any suggestions besides casting from a chrome tab on my laptop?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

You mean this app? The one that led off "Featured Apps". 

















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

rmstone said:


> Baseball is finally back, and my Tivo Stream has no access to the MLB.tv app.
> 
> Bummed.
> 
> any suggestions besides casting from a chrome tab on my laptop?


To be more clear, it sounds like you're looking for the MLB app in the list of integrated and "search supported" apps within the TiVo Stream 4K ecosphere. These are only apps TiVo has partnered with to get content aggregated into their Stream app, but that doesn't mean you can't find and install/load more through the regular Google Play store. They just won't have the same integration and aggregation.

Hit the circle button on the mid left of the remote to go to the main Android Home screen. Then find the Google Play store in the top row, click on it and search for MLB.TV. It may still be in the "Featured Apps" right there when you open it, as glossed over unhelpfully above.

Play ball!!!


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Is that app free ifyou get mlb from cable?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

mattyro7878 said:


> Is that app free ifyou get mlb from cable?


Don't believe so. Believe it's the MLB at bat subscription. You can get tmo and get it for free.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

rmstone said:


> Baseball is finally back, and my Tivo Stream has no access to the MLB.tv app.
> 
> Bummed.
> 
> any suggestions besides casting from a chrome tab on my laptop?


Working for me just fine. It's in the google playstore on the device. Just need to add it, and the. log into it with your acct/subscription.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Do have to fully type in MLB in the play store if you don't see it under featured. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------

